# Glasgow Royal problems?



## Jules13 (Feb 13, 2012)

Hi just wondering if anyone knows for sure whats happening with GRI and thier lab closures?

I know I should've posted this a couple of weeks ago but hopefully someone can help. I only know what Ive heard on the news about the contamination problems and that some girls are being sent to the Nuffield for tx. I got a letter in November saying Id reached the top of the waiting list and my first appt with them is mid Jan then another appt mid Feb. Im assuming that actual treatment would start March/Arpil but with all the problems they're having I'm wondering if this has affected the waiting times or if the Nuffield has kept on top of the waiting list for them? Also when is GRI opening their labs back up and starting tx again there? (if they havent done so already).

Jules x


----------



## wanabmum (Jul 30, 2009)

Jules i was there today and as far as i no they still don't no what has happened, the theater staff have gone to the Nuffield they are only using there building as far as i no they were also sending people to  GCRM so your wait shouldn't be affected. I would imagine by the time you get there everything will be back to normal.x


----------



## Jules13 (Feb 13, 2012)

Thanks for the reply.  Thats good to know. I just wasnt sure if they would be offering extra cycles to the people who were affected by it. fingers crossed it all gets sorted soon x


----------



## Determinedx2 (Dec 28, 2012)

Jules13 said:


> Thanks for the reply. Thats good to know. I just wasnt sure if they would be offering extra cycles to the people who were affected by it. fingers crossed it all gets sorted soon x
> Test


----------



## Determinedx2 (Dec 28, 2012)

Hi all, I am brand new to this website and this is my first post...

I completed my 3rd round of ICSI in september 2012, my first cycle was at the GCRM and 2nd/3rd at GRI. I had my EC and ET in early September which unfortunately was another BFN. ICSI treatment due to anti sperm antibodies and low motility. I had my last follow up appointment at the GRI inbetween Christmas and New year and was told the following about the September problems...

To date they still don't know exactly what the problem was but it may be associated with building works. They claim that this has only affected IVF patients and not ICSI - I am still struggling to understand this. The reason that I was given was that the fertilisation rates with IVF patients were reduced but was not the same for ICSI - surely this is an invalid measurable as with ICSI fertilisation is forced and with IVF it isn't?. I am extremely disappointed that ICSI patients who have had a failed treatment during the affected time are not to be considered for a complimentary cycle. The reason I was given was that there was no evidence to suggest that ICSI patients were affected, however if they don't actually know what went wrong but they do know that thier lab conditions were sub optimal the surely there is no evidence to suggest that the ICSI rates were not affected? As this was my last attempt I am sure you can understand my frustration, I am considering pursing this matter further but before I do so I was just wondering if there was anyone else in the same boat and if so what approach are you considering? if you would prefer to discuss off line then that my be more appropriate. Not sure how to fully work this site yet but I believe you can send private messages. If anyone else has experienced this I would be keen to her from them.


----------



## lulubee (Mar 25, 2012)

hi I have 10 frozen embryos at GRI and i just had my prostap on friday to prepare to have my egg transfer but we do have to go to Nuffield for this and the nurse couldn't answer any of my questions so now I have to phone the lab tomorrow to ask how the get my embryos to the nuffield and if there are any risks.

Lou


----------



## somewhere overthe rainbow (May 14, 2012)

Hi lulu bee

I am relatively new to FF so just navigating my way round.

Did you find out about the transportation of your eggs.  I had private IVF treatment at the Nuffield over last 2 years, the staff are sooo lovely, consultants, nurses, embryologists, they were all very supportive.  I am due to start NHS IVF in March/April and I understand that they are still transferring there care to the Nuffield till the end of the year.  I'm sure my questions will be asked when we have our consultation appointment next week but do you know if all your treatment i.e egg collection/storage and implantation is done at the Nuffield, I am now going out of my mind thinking of if my poor beans have to travel across Glasgow to find me.

Good luck y'all


----------



## lulubee (Mar 25, 2012)

Hi my husband phoned the lab with a list of questions and they were so helpful really put us at ease. The eggs can be taken there in a portable freezer and there's no risk transporting them, it's only the transfer that is done there, I have a scan on fri at gri and if all is well they will take all 10 frozen embryos to Nuffield on wed and thaw them for transfer on thur 28th, you should defo give the lab a phone they were great 

Hope this helps

Lu x


----------

